# Subscriber Accounts for Tutorials! - 2013



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Subscriber Accounts for Tutorials! - 2013
*​ 
It's tutorial season again on Heresy. Every year we run this with amazing success, gaining somewhere in the region of 50 excellent new tutorials to engage and stimulate our members creativity.

This time around, to give an incentive and help get the creative juices flowing we're offering 1 years subscription to every member that submits 2 articles we go on to publish. 

This is a great chance for guys without paypal accounts to contribute to the site and help out their fellow gamers.

All you need to do is write up two articles dedicated to any aspect of the hobby and post them in the relevant tutorial forum. If you're unsure on a topic have a read through the tutorial requests area for inspiration. The mod team will have a read through, check them for quality and publish them to the site. 

If you submit a piece be patient, we will check through it and get back to you within a week if it requires any modification. If it simply isn't up to the standard we're looking for we'll tell you.

Once you have two new ones you get a subscriber account and all the cool features associated with it:-

A custom Title
Access to the private Endgame forums
Triple PM storage. (150 Messages)
A larger avatar (150 x 150px)
A larger profile picture (150 x 150px)
A Supporter icon will be displayed under your username
All subscribers usernames are displayed in *blue bold text*.
Finally, all supporters are listed alongside the staff on the forum leaders page.
Access to the supporter only chatroom
We'll also block all the google adverts.
Pretty cool for sharing a few tips eh?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've noticed a few articles have been submitted but if you can post here when you do it'll make tracking easier.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't all post at once. The site can't handle it...


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well done with that Jezlad. Interested in free well monetary wise( time not so much)membership . Well got one question proably an easy answer does it have to be a requested thing because i can't see any that i could offer my advice apon namely painting yellow or something like what I've been doing for my orks, mainly because that's my skill and maybe also do a tutorial on the bat-ork conversion im planing. Would they count?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I posted one in Tyranid Tactica a while back "The Bugs are Back in Town", not sure if it is legible/up to standard, but would love to have you check it.


----------

